# panasonic LED TV 4011-TLXB



## chuck_24 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello I need the schematic for the TV or just the power supply (we think its bad!!??) 

power supply # 860-AZO-IPOS 250H

has anyone had any problems with theirs???


any idea how to fix would be help full....THANKS...chuck


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi chuck 24 


Here's a great site for schematics: https://www.manualsparadise.com/Rep...o;jsessionid=7493217985CA9843D8B6C6E47DA2EC39


----------

